# How often do you change your oil?



## marc515 (May 5, 2011)

How often do you change your oil?

What type of oil do you use? (conventional/synthetic)

What Brand of oil filter do you use?

In my last vehicle I use Mobil 1 and Fram Extended Gard Oil Filter, and change the oil every 7,500 miles

Thank you


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

marc515 said:


> How often do you change your oil?
> 
> What type of oil do you use? (conventional/synthetic)
> 
> ...


every 3 months using conventional 5w30 with Nissan filter. I rarely reach 6000km, the recommended mileage to change.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On any of my vehicles, I use the recommended service interval specified by the manufacturer. If the recommended interval is less than 5000 miles, I use conventional. If it's 5000 miles or more, I use Syntech, Walmart's "house brand" synthetic, which is made by Royal Shell, same company that makes Rotella. As far as oil filters, which depends on vehicle, I use Nissan, Toyota, Motorcraft, Purolator PureOne, and Bosch (both Bosch and Motorcraft filters are made by Purolator). I never use Fram or STP filters. For an excellant piece on oil filters, try this link:

Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

every 3,000 miles fram filter and valvoline multi blend 10-30


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You shlould check out the link above... You might think twice about those Fram filters!


----------



## marc515 (May 5, 2011)

Since I have a 2011 PF, I think what I'll do is take it to the dealer every 7,500 miles/6 months for an oil change, and I'll do the in-between every 3,750 miles.

Once I'm out of warranty I'll go with Mobil 1 with an extended filter and change every 7,500 miles.

As for Fram filters, I don't see where they are any worse than OEM. I saw where the Nissan uses cardboard too. I'm not saying Fram is the best or worst, but I've used them in my 2002 S-10 and I've got 105,000 miles with no problems. I use Mobil 1, and Fram Xtended Guard, and change every 10,000 miles.


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

smj999smj said:


> You shlould check out the link above... You might think twice about those Fram filters![/Q FRAM and VALVOLINE!! sold it & use it! i use the BEST! why would i change?:lame:


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

98 patty said:


> smj999smj said:
> 
> 
> > You shlould check out the link above... You might think twice about those Fram filters![/Q FRAM and VALVOLINE!! sold it & use it! i use the BEST! why would i change?:lame:
> ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Too each his own!


----------

